# Arrived!!



## NerysJ (Sep 1, 2009)

Well,I'm here! Nightmare journey which involved leaving home at 3.30 am to get to Bristol airport for the 7.30 Easy Jet flight! Glad to say that thePortuguese are very patient with me while I'm doing a pretty good imporession of Colin Firth in Love Actually...seem to be getting by with Generic European as opposed to any recognisable Portuguese! LOL! 

x


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Bem vindo Nerys.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi NerysJ

Glad to hear such good news. Good luck.

Peter


----------



## NerysJ (Sep 1, 2009)

Obrigado!!!


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Obrigada, not orbigado. Unless you are a boy called Nerys.


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

silvers said:


> Obrigada, not orbigado. Unless you are a boy called Nerys.


Obrigado is right Silvers you said bem vindo, so the answer will be obrigado, if you say bem vinda than it will be obrigada. The Portuguese masculine and feminine words, has nothing to do with the person who speaks but with the sentence they apply. I am fluent in French and during the extensive Portuguese lessons I have been taking, I realized that, it is quiet similar with the French Grammatik, sorry for the that
John 999


----------



## bart n caz (Oct 2, 2008)

I wont even bother trying to reply in Portuguese for fear of repercussions ... lol 

So here goes in my native tounge 
"a very warm welcome to to you Nerys, enjoy living in Portugal"


----------



## NerysJ (Sep 1, 2009)

*Thanks everyone!*

Settling in nicely although I am melting in this heat, still better than freezing cold, wet and windy Wales though! Haven t been on line for a while as my laptop was rushed into intensive care on arrival, LOL. However, company director was kind enough to lend me a spare one. Setubal seems nice enough, and only about an hour away from Lisbon. Only problem so far seems to be a psychotic room mate but hopefully that will be resolved soon...watch this space. Seem to be getting by in a generic European language rather than any recognizeable Portuguese which is good _ think along the lines of Colin Firth in Love actually and you ll get the picture. Kids I m teaching are lovely.

Apologies for grammatical mistakes, am trying to find my way around a European keyboard ... and the Sagres doesn t help either!!!


----------



## NerysJ (Sep 1, 2009)

*obrigad.....*

ps. I am reliably informed by my 8 year old students that you say Obrigado if speaking to a man and Obrigada if speaking to a woman. Je ne pense pas qu il est la meme de francais...disculpe.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

John999 said:


> Obrigado is right Silvers you said bem vindo, so the answer will be obrigado, if you say bem vinda than it will be obrigada. The Portuguese masculine and feminine words, has nothing to do with the person who speaks but with the sentence they apply. I am fluent in French and during the extensive Portuguese lessons I have been taking, I realized that, it is quiet similar with the French Grammatik, sorry for the that
> John 999



I am also fluent in French and a few other languages and the answer to Bem Vindo or Ben vinda from a female should be OBRIGADA


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

fáilte 歡迎 chào mừng 接 bienvenido احتفى..... bienvenue, Ben Vinda Nerys 

in case you're wondering Irish(Gaeilge) , Japanese, Vietnamese, Chinese , Spanish and Arabic 

Cosmopolitan family sorry!!!


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

*silver coast*



NerysJ said:


> ps. I am reliably informed by my 8 year old students that you say Obrigado if speaking to a man and Obrigada if speaking to a woman. Je ne pense pas qu il est la meme de francais...disculpe.


That was the point. When silvers said “bem vindo”, he was welcoming a man, so “obrigado” was right. For a woman is “bem vinda” and you say “obrigada”. What I meant with the French is the many different ways to pronounce the same verb, and the way they use the adjectives
John999


----------



## pepps (Oct 17, 2009)

NerysJ said:


> Settling in nicely although I am melting in this heat, still better than freezing cold, wet and windy Wales though! Haven t been on line for a while as my laptop was rushed into intensive care on arrival, LOL. However, company director was kind enough to lend me a spare one. Setubal seems nice enough, and only about an hour away from Lisbon. Only problem so far seems to be a psychotic room mate but hopefully that will be resolved soon...watch this space. Seem to be getting by in a generic European language rather than any recognizeable Portuguese which is good _ think along the lines of Colin Firth in Love actually and you ll get the picture. Kids I m teaching are lovely.
> 
> Apologies for grammatical mistakes, am trying to find my way around a European keyboard ... and the Sagres doesn t help either!!!


Hi Nerys another wonderful welsh person I m sure

I am moving to Portugal next March and I wondered how you are finding settling ? Is it expensive compared to the UK ? and anything else you want to tell me lol xxlane:


----------



## ccc (Oct 18, 2009)

*Obrigada or Obrigado*



siobhanwf said:


> I am also fluent in French and a few other languages and the answer to Bem Vindo or Ben vinda from a female should be OBRIGADA



Hello everybody,
I am a native portuguese living in Portugal, and u know what ? i am confused now , after all these replies,cause i dont know anymore the way to say it.
LOL
All the best
CCC


----------



## nelinha (Jan 15, 2009)

Siobhan is correct, it is the originator that defines wether it is obrigado or obrigada, not the message receiver. Another way to see it is where does obrigado come from? Once you do me a favour, I am obligated to you. So if it is a female, she always says obrigada never obrigado. Anyway what does it matter as long as you are cordial and say thank you. Nelinha


----------



## pepps (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi all

Just a quickie

Hoe does cost of living compare to the uk plsssssss


TIA


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Pepps,
the cost of living here isn't that much different anymore, thanks Mr Broon. It is still cheaper to eat in a good restaurant, but gas, electric and water are now comparable. Internet and mobile phone costs are more expensive. To buy a car is extortionate, to insure it is cheaper.


----------



## pepps (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks so much for replying 

We are relocating from Dubai so I suppose compared to Dubai it will be cheaper lol

We can t wait to move back to Europe and hope that Portugal will be good for us

XX


----------

